# not music, but amazing nightingale song



## childed (Jul 15, 2017)

this season, nightingale nests only 10 meters from my doorstep 
recorded him these nights


----------



## childed (Jul 15, 2017)

another one soundscape was recorded at night in the forest near my studio






here are free download links of these nature sounds in HQ: wave 24/48, flac, mp3
https://musictales.club/tags/nature-sounds


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Our death is in the cool of night
Our life is in the pool of day
The darkness glows, I'm drowning
Days tired me with light

Over my head in leaves grown deep
Sings the young nightingale
It only sings of love there
I hear it in my sleep

-Heinrich Heine


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

https://www.slowradio.cz/en
a radio with live recordings with sounds from a wood


----------



## childed (Jul 15, 2017)

tdc said:


> Our death is in the cool of night
> Our life is in the pool of day
> The darkness glows, I'm drowning
> Days tired me with light
> ...


wow! 
great poem
thanks


----------



## childed (Jul 15, 2017)

Jacck said:


> https://www.slowradio.cz/en
> a radio with live recordings with sounds from a wood


it's really cool but my soundscapes are true HQ =)


----------



## Sad Al (Feb 27, 2020)

Raga Crickets


----------



## childed (Jul 15, 2017)

Sad Al said:


> Raga Crickets


great santoor performance, thanks for sharing


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

*''Blackbird singing in the dead of night
Take these broken wings and learn to fly
All your life
You were only waiting for this moment to arise''*


----------



## Sad Al (Feb 27, 2020)

The indri sounds much like Hindustani shehnai. They are going extinct because of vanilla agriculture. Support indris and never buy _premium _vanilla ice cream again! Buy the cheaper less tasty variety only.


----------



## childed (Jul 15, 2017)

Flamme said:


> *''Blackbird singing in the dead of night
> Take these broken wings and learn to fly
> All your life
> You were only waiting for this moment to arise''*


i'm going to record blackbird song in may
they imitate all other birds in the forest and thus constantly changed their song


----------



## childed (Jul 15, 2017)

Sad Al said:


> The indri sounds much like Hindustani shehnai.


i'm fascinated with shehnai sound especially when Bismillah Khan performs


----------



## Sad Al (Feb 27, 2020)

childed said:


> i'm fascinated with shehnai sound especially when Bismillah Khan performs


A wonderful artist. Both shehnai and Madagascar indri are considered sacred. I have his ragas Malkauns, Kedar (a late recording but still great) and this:


----------



## Sad Al (Feb 27, 2020)

More nightingale. Although I prefer the song thrush. Nightingale is a novelist but song thrush is a poet. Nightingale is a Beethoven but song thrush is a Purcell


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

I once heard a recording of whalesongs, speeded up. It sounded like birds.

Many years later I heard a recording of birds, slowed down, and it sounded like whales.


----------



## childed (Jul 15, 2017)

Sad Al said:


> More nightingale. Although I prefer the song thrush. Nightingale is a novelist but song thrush is a poet. Nightingale is a Beethoven but song thrush is a Purcell


indeed, nightingale has only one song while thrush compiled new songs every day imitating other birds including nightingale
i going to record thrush but he sings too far yet


----------



## childed (Jul 15, 2017)

pianozach said:


> I once heard a recording of whalesongs, speeded up. It sounded like birds.
> 
> Many years later I heard a recording of birds, slowed down, and it sounded like whales.


i read somewhere that the low-frequency sounds of whales are heard in the ocean at a distance of 1600 miles


----------



## childed (Jul 15, 2017)

Sad Al said:


> A wonderful artist. Both shehnai and Madagascar indri are considered sacred. I have his ragas Malkauns, Kedar (a late recording but still great) and this:


its great, thanks!

love this jugalbandi between Ram Narayan and Bismillah Khan


----------



## childed (Jul 15, 2017)

i was going to record bees for a long time
it was not an easy task
now i don't think that bees are such hard workers as it described in fairy tales
a plum bush blossomed near the studio
i waited for bees one week connecting daily 100m of cables
but they appeared only once and buzzed just two hours
the wind hindered recordings
so there is only 10 minutes but it is excellent
this record is quieter than my other soundscapes
but I did not raise the volume to an unnatural level
bees are very quiet creatures






here are downloads https://musictales.club/tags/nature-sounds


----------



## Sad Al (Feb 27, 2020)

childed said:


> indeed, nightingale has only one song while thrush compiled new songs every day imitating other birds including nightingale
> i going to record thrush but he sings too far yet


I heard once a song thrush sing very close during a late walk. It was awesome. I knew immediately that it wasn't a nightingale. Thus it had to be a song thrush, the poetic bird. I may have somewhere recorded thrush, if I find it I'll upload it. Did you actually buy the Bismillah cd? There's a Kishori Amonkar cd in the same series, it may be even better.


----------



## childed (Jul 15, 2017)

Sad Al said:


> I heard once a song thrush sing very close during a late walk. It was awesome. I knew immediately that it wasn't a nightingale. Thus it had to be a song thrush, the poetic bird. I may have somewhere recorded thrush, if I find it I'll upload it. Did you actually buy the Bismillah cd? There's a Kishori Amonkar cd in the same series, it may be even better.


thrushes are noteworthy in that they constantly vary their song by imitating other birds. every day they make new remixes =)

since the streams appeared I don't buy cd's


----------



## childed (Jul 15, 2017)

This review contains a transcript of the sounds of one overnight recording session featuring bird songs, cricket choirs, wind blowing, and other sounds of nature.

These soundscapes were recorded during spring in the depths of a mixed forest where a set of microphones captured a stereo panorama. The captured soundscapes are that of a meadow with a diameter of about 100 meters that produces a multi-level echo and deep reverb.

The nature concert opens with a nightingale recorded around midnight who tirelessly varies its song for an hour until it was frightened off by a creature who made a distinct rustle of foliage not far from the bird. The nightingale sings from the bush located on the left while the recording is balanced by the choirs of crickets audible, for the most part, in the right channel. In the center of the stereo panorama, you can clearly hear the wind sir the crowns of tall trees and then gradually subside towards the end of the track. In the background, another nightingale can sometimes be heard singing far in the depths of the forest.

Nightingale song accompanied by wind, crickets, and woodland sounds:





As you can hear, the soundscape is very much reminiscent of a musical performance since both the nightingale and the cricket choirs are tuned to a general tonic which in certain fragments of the recording is very close to the note E.

After some time, the nightingale resumes its chanting, now having settled in the depths of the meadow. The bird's volume decreased due to the distance from the microphone but now it sings closer to the far edge of the forest meadow and the reverb has become deeper and more distinct. In the second part of the recording, the bird bustle increases to proclaim the dawn of a new day.

Nightingale song in the predawn hours gives way to various bird calls and morning bustle:





On the left channel of the next soundscape, you can hear the red-backed shrike singing in the bush where the nightingale previously located. Perhaps it was the shrike nesting here who frightened off the nightingale. On the recording, the nightingale is still singing in the background surrounded by other birds.

Shrike morning calls with nightingale and multiple birds in the background:





The following short piece contains a bird trio of the shrike, warbler, and nightingale. The warbler that comes later has an alarm-like call that goes well with the chirping of the shrike who will soon be silent. The warbler and shrike are heard in the left channel while a nightingale, singing in the distance, fills the background.

Bird trio of shrike, warbler, and nightingale jamming together in the woods:





The final morning recording of this set features all the awakened winged inhabitants of the forest, including the woodpecker tapping at the trunks of pine trees and flying around the meadow. By this time, сrickets have fallen almost completely silent and are partially overshadowed by the morning bustle of many species of birds.

Morning bird orchestra featuring nightingale, shrike, warbler, and woodpecker:





here are downloads https://musictales.club/tags/nature-sounds


----------



## childed (Jul 15, 2017)

i finally uploaded the soundscapes i recorded in September. since the birds are entirely silent at this time, there are fantastic cricket choirs drowning in the sounds of the wind. here are four soundscapes i captured with different techniques ortf, xy, ms, and blumlein pair.

ortf





xy





ms





blumlein pair





free downloads https://musictales.club/tags/nature-sounds


----------



## childed (Jul 15, 2017)

my summer attempts to catch the golden oriole song

Of all the birds in the Northern hemisphere, the golden oriole has one of the most bewitching songs often reminiscent of a florid flute melody if it were played in a low register. This rather large bird with yellow and black plumage prefers to live in the crowns of tall trees and rarely appears in open spaces.

When moving through the treetops, a pair of golden orioles are most likely to either perform what sounds like a genuine flute duet with fanciful variations or simply communicate by using harsh calls that resemble yowls of a cat whose tail has been stepped on.

This review contains a transcript of the sounds recorded in June during daylight hours featuring songs and calls of golden orioles accompanied by other birds, insects, wind, and other sounds of nature. These soundscapes were recorded in the depths of a mixed forest where a set of microphones captured a stereo panorama. The captured soundscapes are that of a meadow with a diameter of about 100 meters that produces a multi-level echo and deep reverb.

The recording session begins in the early hours, and a soft breeze can be heard moving the crowns of deciduous and coniferous trees in a sonic imitation of the sea surf, somewhat drowning out the bustle of morning birds. The golden oriole sings in the distance but its legato melody is clearly audible in the center of the stereo panorama and completely fills the background thanks to the layered echo of a forest meadow.

Listen to Golden oriole song accompanied by other birds:





Closer to noon, the chirping of grasshoppers and bush-crickets comes to the foreground of the soundscape, creating a truly meditative environment, especially with the recurring rustle of the wind. Shifting a little to the right, the golden oriole spreads its song through the meadow, now complemented by muted calls of other birds including thrushes, wagtails, and swallows.

Listen to Golden oriole song accompanied by insects and other birds:





By afternoon, the wind significantly picks up and completely masks all sounds produced by insects and birds, except for the loud communication between the pair of golden orioles still audible in the left channel. The couple alternates the scandalous call with their usual song performed in a higher register, and their voices gradually subside as the birds retire into the depths of the forest. Here you can also hear the creak of a tree swaying in the wind.

Listen to Golden orioles' talk accompanied by wind and other birds:





In the next soundscape, the golden oriole is localized in the left channel, while on the right you can hear the shrill call of the shrike and the distant song of another golden oriole. The wind, grasshoppers, and other birds also continue to harmonize.

Listen to Golden oriole song accompanied by wind:





For your relaxation, here is another extended soundscape from June of this year recorded in the afternoon. The recording features the sounds of birds and insects of the grassy meadow sheltered in a dense forest far from urban or industrial areas. On this hot summer day, the insects not once interrupted their song throughout the heatwave while the wind intensified and abated, revealing small details such as the small hammering sound in the left channel. This is the sound of a song thrush attempting to break the shell of a grape snail against the stone to eat the slug inside. Spans of swallows and insects sometimes interrupt the idyllic soundscape by moving right in front of the microphones. Golden orioles can also be heard moving closer from time to time.

Listen to Woodland sounds-bird calls, insects, and wind recorded on a summer morning:





The soundscapes are processed with analog equipment and the maximum playback volume does not exceed their naturally-occurring volume levels, so you can listen to it without fear of hearing fatigue


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

pianozach said:


> I once heard a recording of whalesongs, speeded up. It sounded like birds.
> 
> Many years later I heard a recording of birds, slowed down, and it sounded like whales.


----------



## childed (Jul 15, 2017)

i successfully caught a spring thunderstorm this year
on the recording, you can hear thunder, rain, wind, crickets, and of course a nightingale who occasionally weaves his song into the soundscape


----------



## childed (Jul 15, 2017)

here is another recording of a nightingale made in May when the nights are still cold, which causes the silence of insects and other birds
the nightingale song on this recording has a deeper reverb as it is not obscured by other sounds


----------



## childed (Jul 15, 2017)

here is last year's nightingale concert recorded at the end of May on a full moon
the night was warm, so the accompaniment of crickets is quite impressive


----------



## childed (Jul 15, 2017)

i uploaded two more soundscapes recorded last spring

here is an amazing rap battle between a thrush and a nightingale captured on a sunset





morning birds bustle in the including an intense conversation of swallows can be heard around 6:00


----------



## childed (Jul 15, 2017)

uploaded two more soundscapes recorded in May and June last year

here are sounds captured on a hot summer day featuring grasshoppers, crickets, wind, and birds including a sparrow who flew into our meadow to make a bit of a fuss





another May sunset with thrush, nightingale, cuckoo, crickets, wind, and couple of cats walking along the roof near the microphones


----------

